# هل تقبل بزواج المسيحية من مسلم ؟



## thebreak-up (3 مايو 2013)

*لو لك او لكي أخت أو بنت وجاءت واعلمتك برغبتها الزواج من مسلم، هل تقبل بذلك؟*


----------



## thebreak-up (3 مايو 2013)

*لو اخت او بنت ليا عاوزه تتجوز من مسلم، حارفض رفض تام. مش تعصب مني او تحكم (ولا يعني اني اتحكم بمصير اختي او اعمل عليها راجل وخلاص) لانه لمن المسيحية تتجوز من مسلم حقوقها معظمها ضايعة، لا تقارن بالزوجة المسلمة، لا حق لها في الميراث، اولادها مش راح يكونوا ليها ولو مات زوجها يحق لاهله اخد الاولاد منها وكمان يقدر يتجوز عليها تانية وتالته ورابعة، كل ده كوم ومسألة إقناعها بترك دينها كوم تاني. 

علشاك كده ان ارفض زواج المسيحية من مسلم. حتى لو بتحبه وبحبها ومش ناوي يخليها تترك إيمانها لكن مش حايقدر يغير القوانين وحاتبقى مظلومة في حقوقها. بس لو كنت عايش في بلد بيحترم الحقوق المدنية ولا يميز بين الناس على اساس الدين اكيد مش حايكون عندي مشكلة، لانه حقها وقتها مضمون ومصون ولا تعامل كأنها مواطنة من الدرجة التانية. *


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (4 مايو 2013)

> بس لو كنت عايش في بلد بيحترم الحقوق المدنية ولا يميز بين الناس على اساس الدين اكيد مش حايكون عندي مشكلة، لانه حقها وقتها مضمون ومصون ولا تعامل كأنها مواطنة من الدرجة التانية.



حبيبى الزواج لابد ان يكون تحت طقس كنسى ويتم من خلاله عمل سر الزيجة 
ويحل الروح القدس على الزوجين 
ولكن كيف يتم عمل سر الزيجة لشخص غير مسيحى 
المسيحية ترفض رفضا تاما زواج المسيحية من  الغير مسيحى او العكس اذا كنت فى بلد يحترم حقوق الانسان او حتى كنت فى المريخ 

سؤال اخر 
هل يسمح الاسلام بزواج المسلمة من مسيحى ؟؟؟


----------



## thebreak-up (4 مايو 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> حبيبى الزواج لابد ان يكون تحت طقس كنسى ويتم من خلاله عمل سر الزيجة
> ويحل الروح القدس على الزوجين
> ولكن كيف يتم عمل سر الزيجة لشخص غير مسيحى
> المسيحية ترفض رفضا تاما زواج المسيحية من  الغير مسيحى او العكس اذا كنت فى بلد يحترم حقوق الانسان او حتى كنت فى المريخ
> ...



*لكن في كنائس تسمح بزواج المسيحية من غير المسيحي بشرط ضمانة حقوقها وتأكدها من يقين إيمانها حتى لا ترضخ لضغوطات قد تغصبها على ترك دينها وإذا سمح بتعميد أبنائها وفي هذه الحالة الزواج من مسلم شبه مستحيل، لان الاخير لابد ان ينتمي الابناء له وفقا للشريعة، ومن النادر ان يوافق الزوج المسلم على ذلك. 

ماذا عن الفتيات المسيحيات المتزوجات من رجال مسلمين، في بلادنا العربية في حالات كتيرة لهذا النوع من الزواج ولايزلن يحضرن للكنائس. 

أما لسؤالك، فلا، لا يسمح للمسلمة الزواج من غير مسلم. *


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (4 مايو 2013)

thebreak-up قال:


> *لكن في كنائس تسمح بزواج المسيحية من غير المسيحي بشرط ضمانة حقوقها وتأكدها من يقين إيمانها حتى لا ترضخ لضغوطات قد تغصبها على ترك دينها وإذا سمح بتعميد أبنائها وفي هذه الحالة الزواج من مسلم شبه مستحيل، لان الاخير لابد ان ينتمي الابناء له وفقا للشريعة، ومن النادر ان يوافق الزوج المسلم على ذلك.
> 
> ماذا عن الفتيات المسيحيات المتزوجات من رجال مسلمين، في بلادنا العربية في حالات كتيرة لهذا النوع من الزواج ولايزلن يحضرن للكنائس.
> 
> أما لسؤالك، فلا، لا يسمح للمسلمة الزواج من غير مسلم. *


اذا كانت مشاركتى هذا  تدخل فى موضوع الطوائف 
فأقدم اعتذارى عنها 

ولكن بعيدا عن الطوائف والطقس الكنسى 
الدين الاسلامى يمنع زواج المسلمة من مسيحى والعكس مسموح  عندهم يعنى ممكن المسلم يتزوج مسيحية ولكن لايجوز للمسيحى ان يتزوج مسلمة 
ولماذا نحن نرحب بزواج المسيحية من مسلم


----------



## thebreak-up (4 مايو 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> اذا كانت مشاركتى هذا  تدخل فى موضوع الطوائف
> فأقدم اعتذارى عنها
> 
> ولكن بعيدا عن الطوائف والطقس الكنسى
> ...




*ولا انا عاوز ادخل في حوار طائفي. ومعاكي حق، هو احنا بناتنا رخاص علشان نسمح لهم يتجوزا من رجال مسلمين لكن بناتهم لا، ليه هو شبابنا المسيحي ناقصه حاجة ان شاء الله. 

لمن اسمع عن بنت مسيحية في بلادنا العربية تجوزت مسلم، رغم اني لا احب ان ادين لكي لا أدان، لكن جزء مني يفقد الاحترام لها لانها وافقت تتنازل عن حقوقها كزوجة وقبلت ان تعامل كمواطنة من الدرجة الثانية وقبلت انه ابنائها من لحمها ودمها لا يخلصوا ويؤمنوا وذلك بسبب إعتناقهم لدين والدهم. 
*


----------



## Veronicaa (11 مايو 2013)

رايي في الموضوع انه لو كان فيه حب فلا الدين ولا الاهل يمكن ان يقفوا في وجه محبوبين..


----------



## Veronicaa (11 مايو 2013)

thebreak-up قال:


> *ولا انا عاوز ادخل في حوار طائفي. ومعاكي حق، هو احنا بناتنا رخاص علشان نسمح لهم يتجوزا من رجال مسلمين لكن بناتهم لا، ليه هو شبابنا المسيحي ناقصه حاجة ان شاء الله.
> *


نسمح لهم!!
لم اسمع من قبل امراة قالت "هو ابنائنا رخاص عشان نسمح لهم يتزوجوا من بنات مسلمات" 
لا ادري متى ستنتهي هذه الهيمنة!!

الموضوع لا علاقة له بغالي او رخيص.. انا كمسلمة سابقة رايت الكثير من الزيجات لمسلمات مع مسيحيين اخرهم كانت قريبة لي ذهبت لدراسة في روسيا وتزوجت هناك بروسي... بالطبع بكون هناك استنكار من الاهل لكن الزواج هو التقاء الارواح قبل الاجساد,, والمحبة هي المسالة الاساسية في الزواج. هذا ايماني الشخصي


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (12 مايو 2013)

مع احترامى لجميع الاراء 
رأيى انا الشخصى هو 
---------
اسرار الكنيسة السبعة 
+ سر المعمودية 
+ سر الميرون
+ سر التوبة والاعتراف 
+ سر الافخارستيا ( التناول )
+ سر مسحة المرضى 
+ سر الزيجة 
+ سر  الكهنوت 
------------
ويأتى سر المعمودية فى مقدمة الاسرار اى لايجوز ممارسة باقى الاسرار بدون سر المعمودية اولا 
وبدون سر المعمودية لايتم عمل سر الزيجة ( الزواج )
فكيف لشخص غير مسيحى يتم عمل له سر الزيجة على مسيحية او حتى العكس
مع كامل اعتذارى للجميع
وشكرا


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (12 مايو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> رايي في الموضوع انه لو كان فيه حب فلا الدين ولا الاهل يمكن ان يقفوا في وجه محبوبين..



من كلمات معلم الاجيال قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
----------------
الفرق بين الحب والشهوة 
الحب يعطى ولا يأخذ 
اما الشهوة تأخذ ولا تعطى 
--------------------
هل تقصد بذالك الحب ام الشهوة ؟؟
اعتقد ذالك لست  حب


----------



## Veronicaa (12 مايو 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> من كلمات معلم الاجيال قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
> ----------------
> الفرق بين الحب والشهوة
> الحب يعطى ولا يأخذ
> ...


كلامي عن الحب واعتقد انه واضح وكلام البابا مع احترامي ليس وحيا تلزمني به
ما قلته مجرد راي يحتمل الخطأ والصواب لكن هو ما اؤمن به.. لا يمكن التفريق يين شخصين بسبب عذر الدين او اللون او العرق.. الزواج مسالة كبيرة هو اتحاد شخصين فكيف سيكون الاتحاد من غير حب؟ سيكون بالدين؟؟؟؟


----------



## Marina coptic (12 مايو 2013)

*يا جماعه الموضوع محسوم مش محتاج اراء فالرأى الاول و الاخير للكتاب المقدس
الموضوع ده مشروح بالتفصيل فى رساله كورنثوس الاولى الاصحاح السابع و بالتحديد الايات من 12 الى 17
و ملخصه انه لا يجوز للمسيحى او المسيحيه الزواج ممن هم من خارج الايمان اصلا
لكن لو كانوا الاثنين من خارج الايمان ثم قبل احدهم الرب و اصبح مسيحيا فيجوز له بل و يفضل البقاء مع الطرف الاخر لان الطرف غير المؤمن مقدس فى الطرف المؤمن و **اولادهم ليسوا نجسون و لان المسيحيه لم تاتى لتهدم استقرار اسره كامله   ,,, بل ربما ايضا بقاؤهم سويا يجعل الطرف غير المؤمن يقبل الايمان بسبب عشرته مع الاخر و رؤيته للايمان و حلاوته يعنى ممكن المؤمن يكون سبب بركه للاخر
الاساس فى الكتاب انه ( من بدايه الارتباط) لا زواج للمؤمن لشخص من خارج الايمان

رابط الاصحاح السابع من رساله كورنثوس *

http://st-takla.org/pub_newtest/Ara...ul-Al-Oula-Ela-Ahel-Koronthos_Chapter-07.html

*و ده رابط لتفسير القس انطونيوس فكرى لنفس الاصحاح*

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...fseer-Resalat-Koronthos-1__01-Chapter-07.html


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 مايو 2013)

*,.*

*هو آلموضوع أصعب** من إنى أقبل أو مآقبلش*
لإنى أولاً مآليش آلحق أفرض عليهآ - أوعليه - رأيى ولو حتى كنت بشوفهم بينآقضوآ مفهوم إيمآنهم للزوآج
بل لكون آلزوآج سر من أسرآرهـ آلمقدسة إللى بيحولهم من هيكل للرب لهيكل آخر مشتركـ بحيآتهم مع أزوآجهم

وثآنيـاً لإن آلزوآج شركة من آلحسآسية وآلعمق إنهآ تفشل بسبب اى نوع من انوآع عدم آلتكأفؤ
فإزآى هتتقوم بإختلآف فى أهم وأعمق عقآئدهم وأفكآرهم ..؟
ولو أى من طرفيه " سوآء بنت أو شآب " مش مدركـ لدآ فللأسف .. يبقى مفهومهم للزوآج نفسه محتآج توضيح

 



*.،*​ ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 مايو 2013)

لا اوفق نهائيا على زواج المسيحية من مسلم
لان الاولاد سوف يكونوا مسلمين ولا حق لها فى الميراث


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مايو 2013)

*لا طبعا ....... فلا خلطة بين بنى العالم مع بنى المسيح ... ولا شركة للنور مع الظلمة .... المولود من الجسد هو جسد .... سيأتى يوم ويهلك جسدا ونفسا وروحا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مايو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> كلامي عن الحب واعتقد انه واضح وكلام البابا مع احترامي ليس وحيا تلزمني به
> ما قلته مجرد راي يحتمل الخطأ والصواب لكن هو ما اؤمن به.. لا يمكن التفريق يين شخصين بسبب عذر الدين او اللون او العرق.. الزواج مسالة كبيرة هو اتحاد شخصين فكيف سيكون الاتحاد من غير حب؟ سيكون بالدين؟؟؟؟



*تقصدين هنا الأتحاد الجسدى ..... وهذا فى المسيحية لا يُسمى "زواج" .... بل معاشرة .....وكلام قداسة البابا لم يؤلفه ... بل نقله عن الكتاب المقدس .... لذا فهوا ملزما لك طالما إنك "مسيحية"*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> رايي في الموضوع انه لو كان فيه حب فلا الدين ولا الاهل يمكن ان يقفوا في وجه محبوبين..


 
انا كنت بفكر زيك قبل كدا-- و كنت شايفا إن الدين لله-- و انى ممكن اتجوز واحد مسلم عادى جدا و يكون إنسان مؤمن و طيب--- 
و ياما ناس من نفس دينى و لا لهم دعوه بالدين اصلا-- إلى هو مسيحى البطاقه بس--

سئلت اقاربى اجانب-- قالوا مفيش مانع هههه و العائق الوحيد كان بالنسبه لهم-- إنى وصت اهله هبقى غريبه-- هبقى كافره-- و لو اى موضوع حصل و انا وصتهم من الخلاف بين الاديان هيبقى الموضوع صعب-- هو ده الإعتراض--

بس تعرفى لما عرفت الرب عن قرب فهمت فعلا انى لو كنت عملت حاجه كدا كنت هكون *ببيعه هو*--
*ابيع ربى علشان إنسان على الارض*-- و انا عارفا مين الرب الحقيقى--
اخلى اطفالى بالوراثه يرثوا دين اخر!!و اخليهم يعانوا لحد ما يعرفوا الرب -- ليه؟
هل للدرجادى اصبحت انانيه و معميه!
ده غير بئا لما الاطفال يكبروا شويه و يبدائوا يدرسوا دينهم-- و يشوفوا ماما و اهلها كفره و هيترموا فى النار حدف و هيتشوو على الجنبيت-- نفسيه الاطفال هتبقى عامله إزاى--


مهما كان حب الشخص لكى بعد الجواز كل ده بيتغير- بتبقى عشره- 
تكلمت كثير معهم و من الاسباب الى بتخليهم يتزوجوا انهم مقتنعين إن الفتاه بتتئثر من جوزها و بالوقت بتتبعه فى الدين و بكده يبقوا كسبوا ثواب كبيييييييييييير اوى عند ربهم-- و ده غير الثواب الى معتقدين إنهم هيكسبوا بكسب اطفال من الفتاه يتبعوا دينهم-- و المهم العدد يكتر و خلاص--
ناسيا إن فى دينه ممكن بكل بساطه يتجوز عليها واحده واتنين و تلاته و يخليها خدامتهم--
حبيبتى لا تثقى فى محبت البشر-- لن يبقى غير محبه الرب-- 
و لا تنسى إن الزواج شركه-- هيبقى مفيش شركه غير فى الجسد--
لكن شركه فى الحياه هتبقى فيها عوائق--- 
فين الشركه فى مرواح الكنيسه-- فين الشركه فى الاعياد و فى الصيام-- فين الشركه فى الإمان و المعانى و المفاهيم-- فينك هتبقى فى اسبوع الالام و صوره الرب و هو مصلوب هيقول لك عليها ده متصلبش و مماتش-- يعنى الواحده بتحب الشخص اكثر من الرب--!!
الموضوع كبييير اوى--
مينفعش ناخده من على الوش بس--
الاتنين بيحبوا بعض و بس-- ناسيين إنها هتكون بعدت عن اهلها و باعتهم و احزنت قلوبهم-- ماذا تنتظر بئا إزا كان هى اهلها الى ربواها هانوا عليها تعمل كدا-- طيب زوجها بئا مش ممكن يهون عليه يعمل فيها اكثر من كدا و فى الاخر يرميها!!!!!!!!!!!!!

عمتا انا فهما انتى فين-- و شوفتها فى الكلمه الى عملتهالك بالاحمر فوق فى كلامك
" و لا دين"
فعلا مفيش اهل و لا دين يقدر يقف امام حب او عشق شخصين-- بس ده لو الإنسان كان علاقته بالمسيحيه على اساس إنه دين--- دين فقط-- مثل العبيد-- 
ليس عليه شىء غير إنه ينفز الاوامر و يقوم بالى عليه-- لكن مع المسيح مش كدا--- مش دين و لا عباده-- دى شركه و محبه و علاقه- ابوه و بنوه-- فهما يعنى إيه بن او ابنه!! مش عبده-- يعنى مش هعمل علشان مقدرش على زعله--
مش يعنى مش هعمل علشان متعاقبش و لو عاقبنى كبير عقابه ايه!! 
لا لو حبيتى الرب بجد و عرفتيه بجد هتفهمى كلامى-- 
انا مكنتش فاهما الكلام الى انا كتباه ده و لا كنت حسى بيه-- ممكن انتى كمان دلوقتى متحسيش بيه و لا تفهميه-- و تقولى رغى و كلام فاضى و عقد--
بس افتكرى كلامى ده--- و كلمتى دى" *لما تعرفيه صح جملتك الى كتباها فوق هتختلف-- و لوحدك منغير ا حد يحاول يقنعك و يشرح لك"*--
الرب معك و يعينك حبيبتى....


----------



## thebreak-up (12 مايو 2013)

*الحب، الحب، الحب. اذا حضرتك راضية انك تتعاملي مثل مواطنة من الدرجة التانية، وتنحرمي من ميراث زوجك واولادك يؤمنوا انك كافرة تستحق عذاب جهنم، ويمكن توصل لدرجة غصبك على ترك دينك، اذا تجوزي من مسلم، انت حرة.*


----------



## Veronicaa (12 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تقصدين هنا الأتحاد الجسدى ..... وهذا فى المسيحية لا يُسمى "زواج" .... بل معاشرة .....وكلام قداسة البابا لم يؤلفه ... بل نقله عن الكتاب المقدس .... لذا فهوا ملزما لك طالما إنك "مسيحية"*


لا ليس الجسدي.. الارواح تتلاقى قبل الاجساد,,, ما فائدة تلاقي جسدين ليس بينهما اي محبة بل ممارسة لاجل الممارسة,, اؤمن ايمان قاطع ان الزنا هو التقاء الاجساد بلا القلوب.. واتمنى ان محدش يحكم علي لو عرفت المسيح او لا من خلال تجربته الشخصية.. لو لم اعرف المسيح لما تركت الاسلام الذي تربيت على انه الصح وكل ما دونه باطل ووقفت في وجه المجتمع واهلي لاجله,, 

اعتذر استاذي لو كان في كلامي اي عدم قبول من احد واعتذر لو اسات لاي احد من دون قصد... في النهاية ما قلته كان مجرد راي...


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 مايو 2013)

ارفض طبعا لان الجواز هيكون مدنى او اسلامى 
يعنى مش هيكون بمباركة ربنا 
ولا هيكون سر مقدس


----------



## چاكس (12 مايو 2013)

thebreak-up قال:


> *لو لك او لكي أخت أو بنت وجاءت واعلمتك برغبتها الزواج من مسلم، هل تقبل بذلك؟*



طيب انا موقفى ايه ؟؟   
اختى هتسموها ايه (يهودية - مسيحية - مسلمة - لادينية كافرة ) .. 
اولا .. هى هتيجى تبلغنى و تاخد نصيحة و تدورها فى دماغها , هى لا جاية تاخد رأى ولا يحزنون .. 
هو عشان المجتمع اللى احنا اتولدنا فيه ( نحمد الوهيم اننا لسنا مصريين الاصل ) مجتمع عبيط شويه .. يعنى لازم تقول اسمك الاول و تتعرف بعدها من اسمك .. ( محمد ولا مينا ؟ ) .. 
انا لا هيفرق معايا مسيحى ولا غيره .. على فرض ان اختى جت قالتلى عايزة رأيك انا هتجوز مسيحى ... ولا اى اندهاش .. بغض النظر عن مفهومى انا و رؤيتى للزواج دا ( انا لا اعترف بهذه الكلمة اصلا ) .. ما علينا .. انا هوافق .. مش هعقد الدنيا .. هقعد معاه و هسمعه .. المشكلة الوحيدة اللى تخلينى ارفض جوازها .. هو انى اقرأ فيه انه شبهى !!! .. ارفض ان اختى ترتبط بشخص لادينى .. لأن المتدين دا مهما عمل انا هعرف ادخل له من سكه الدين صح .. انما اللى مات قلبه و ضميره و اتبدل دا هو اللى تخاف منه لأنه .... لا غالى عنده الا نفسه .

اما عن قبولى جواز الناس فى العموم من بعض و هما على اديان مختلفة .. فلا اوافق .. لان اللى يتدين بدين .. يا يلتزم بيه كله .. يا اما لا يتدين اصلا ..

رأى شخصى


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مايو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> لو لم اعرف المسيح لما تركت الاسلام الذي تربيت على انه الصح



*معرفة المسيح = تنفيذ تعاليمه ووصاياه​*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مايو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> كلامي عن الحب واعتقد انه واضح وكلام البابا مع احترامي ليس وحيا تلزمني به
> ما قلته مجرد راي يحتمل الخطأ والصواب لكن هو ما اؤمن به.. لا يمكن التفريق يين شخصين بسبب عذر الدين او اللون او العرق.. الزواج مسالة كبيرة هو اتحاد شخصين فكيف سيكون الاتحاد من غير حب؟ سيكون بالدين؟؟؟؟



حبيبتى يافيرونيكا , اترددت كتير للرد على مشاركتك هنا , لكن لقيت ان من اللازم توضيح بعض الامور 
اولا حبيبتى الحب مهم جدا , لكن الزواج مش حب بس , الحب ده بيكون كل حاجة فى فترة الخطوبة او قبل الجواز , لكن بعد الجواز والحياة والمسئولية والاختيارات والقررات المهمه فى حياة الزوجين , الحب مهم انه يكون موجود بس فيه حاجات تانية مهمه جدا لازم تكون موجودة , واهمها التوافق الفكرى والروحى 
تخيلى ان لما بيكون اتنين مسيحيين اصلا متجوزين وواحد فيهم مستواه الروحى اقل بكتير من التانى ده بيعمل مشاكل فى البيت ؟ تخيلى بقا لما واحد فيهم يكون ايمانه اصلا مختلف تمامااااااااااا عن التانى , والايمان بيأثر على كل جوانب حياة الفرد 

النقطة التانية والمهمه , ان لازم تعرفى ان الزواج المسيحى ليه خصوصية خاصة جدا , غير اى ارتباط تانى , ديه مش عنصرية او رفض للاخر 
لكن ده وضع خاص للزواج المسيحى , ان الاتنين بيكونوا ممثلين او صورة مصغرة عن المسيح ( العريس ) الكنيسة ( العروس ) وده كلام الكتاب , ازاى ده هيكون وواحد فيهم ايمانه مختلف خااالص 
فالزواج المسيحى الحقيقى فى فكر الرب مش مجرد اتنين بيحبو بعض وبيتجوزو ويجيبو اولاد ,لالالا خالص 
الزواج فى فكر الله لاولاده المؤمنين مشروع اكبر من كده بكتير 
فى فكر الله هو صورة صغيرة عن علاقته هو شخصيا بالعروس 
(كنيسته ) ,فى فكر الله الزواج المسيحى او البيت المسيحى الحقيقى هو مكان لسكناه هو شخصيا فى البيت ده بأتحاد الزوجين مع بعض ويكون هو تالتهم بروحه القدوس 
هو مشروع لكنيسة صغيرة كل اللى يدخلها يعرف المسيح الموجود فى حياة الزوجين 
اكيد قريتى عن اكيلا وبريسكلا فى الكتاب المقدس , هو ده بالظبط فكر الرب عن الزواج لاولاده المؤمنين , يكونوا زى اكيلا وبريسكلا , اللى هما طلعوا من تحت ايدهم واحد زى ابلوس 
تخيلى بقا لو كان واحد فيهم مش مؤمن اصلا كان ممكن بيتهم يبقا كده ؟ هل كانوا هيحققوا غرض الله من زواجهم اصلا ؟ 
والكلام ده حتى للمسيحيين بالمولد , انهم لازم يشوفوا الزواج المسيحى بالشكل ده والا زواجهم هيكون مجرد اسم وشكل فقط . 

محبتى :Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## Veronicaa (12 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *معرفة المسيح = تنفيذ تعاليمه ووصاياه​*


معرفة المسيح= الايمان به وقبوله مخلصا فليس بالاعمال يتبرر الانسان بل بالايمان.. 

كما  قلت سابقا انا مسيحية منذ سنتين ولا انكر ان هناك امور في الايمان  التقليدي لم استطع قبولها وكنت منزعجة من ذلك حتى اكتشفت ان هناك مسيحيين  لا يقبلونها ايضا..  ولا يجعلهم ذلك غير مسيحيين.. 





Desert Rose قال:


> حبيبتى يافيرونيكا , اترددت كتير للرد على مشاركتك هنا , لكن لقيت ان من اللازم توضيح بعض الامور
> اولا حبيبتى الحب مهم جدا , لكن الزواج مش حب بس , الحب ده بيكون كل حاجة فى فترة الخطوبة او قبل الجواز , لكن بعد الجواز والحياة والمسئولية والاختيارات والقررات المهمه فى حياة الزوجين , الحب مهم انه يكون موجود بس فيه حاجات تانية مهمه جدا لازم تكون موجودة , واهمها التوافق الفكرى والروحى
> تخيلى ان لما بيكون اتنين مسيحيين اصلا متجوزين وواحد فيهم مستواه الروحى اقل بكتير من التانى ده بيعمل مشاكل فى البيت ؟ تخيلى بقا لما واحد فيهم يكون ايمانه اصلا مختلف تمامااااااااااا عن التانى , والايمان بيأثر على كل جوانب حياة الفرد
> 
> ...


حبيبتي يا روز انا من امتى قلت ان المحبة كل حاجة؟؟؟ ليس كل شيء لكنها جزء اساسي لا يستقيم الزواج من دونه.. كيف سيحتمل اثنين بعضهما من غير محبة كيف سيصبران ويكافحان الحياة من غير محبة؟؟ هل يمكن لاثنين لا محبة بينهما ان يكونا صورة مصغرة للعلاقة بين المسيح والكنيسة التي اصلا قامت على المحبة؟؟؟ 
انا كل ما اره ان  التفريق بين اثنين بسبب الدين امر غير مقبول.. 

محبتي لكي ايضا عزيزتي:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مايو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> معرفة المسيح= الايمان به وقبوله مخلصا فليس بالاعمال يتبرر الانسان بل بالايمان..
> 
> :Love_Letter_Open:



*لَكِنْ يَقُولُ قَائِلٌ: «أَنْتَ لَكَ إِيمَانٌ، وَأَنَا لِي أَعْمَالٌ!» أَرِنِي إِيمَانَكَ بِدُونِ أَعْمَالِكَ، وَأَنَا أُرِيكَ بِأَعْمَالِي إِيمَانِي (يع  2 :  18)
وَلَكِنْ هَلْ تُرِيدُ أَنْ تَعْلَمَ أَيُّهَا الإِنْسَانُ الْبَاطِلُ أَنَّ الإِيمَانَ بِدُونِ أَعْمَالٍ مَيِّتٌ؟ (يع  2 :  20)
لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْجَسَدَ بِدُونَ رُوحٍ مَيِّتٌ، هَكَذَا الإِيمَانُ أَيْضاً بِدُونِ أَعْمَالٍ مَيِّتٌ (يع  2 :  26)

إنك مؤمنة جديدة فعليك أن تتزينى بالاتضاع والتعلم ولا تظنى بنفسك أنك صرت كاملة

فالسيد المسيح قالها صريحة: 
«إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي فَاحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ (يو  14 :  15)
الَّذِي عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ وَيَحْفَظُهَا فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي والَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي» (يو  14 :  21)
إِنْ حَفِظْتُمْ وَصَايَايَ تَثْبُتُونَ فِي مَحَبَّتِي كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا قَدْ حَفِظْتُ وَصَايَا أَبِي وَأَثْبُتُ فِي مَحَبَّتِهِ (يو  15 :  10)*


----------



## Veronicaa (12 مايو 2013)

لا ادعي الكمال استاذ صوت صارخ!! لانه لا يوجد انسان كامل اصلا.. ولا ادري كيف استنجت ذلك من كلامي!!


عموما اعتذر لدخول في هذا النقاش الذي يُعتبر محسوم عند المسيحيين المحافظين في الشرق.. اعتذر لاي كلمة ازعجة البعض 

سلام ونعمة رب المجد.


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مايو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> لا ادعي الكمال استاذ صوت صارخ!! لانه لا يوجد انسان كامل اصلا.. ولا ادري كيف استنجت ذلك من كلامي!!
> 
> 
> عموما اعتذر لدخول في هذا النقاش الذي يُعتبر محسوم عند المسيحيين المحافظين في الشرق.. اعتذر لاي كلمة ازعجة البعض
> ...



*لم اقصد ازعاجك ...... المسيحية لا يوجد فيها اللون الرمادى ..... ودستورها هو الكتاب المقدس ......وغير ذلك ..... فلا نعترف به  *


----------



## Veronicaa (12 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لم اقصد ازعاجك ...... المسيحية لا يوجد فيها اللون الرمادى ..... ودستورها هو الكتاب المقدس ......وغير ذلك ..... فلا نعترف به  *


العفو استاذي انا لم اقصد ذلك.. لا احب ان ينزعج مني احد بسبب اي نقاش.. انا اتفهم ما تقوله لكن تعلم ان هناك كنائس لا تجرم الزواج من غير المسيحيين وانا اميل لها الى حد ما.. 

عموما الموضوع بالنسبة لي ليس مهما كثيرا.. لاني احب حياة البتولية.. من يتزوج يفعل حسنا ومن لم يتزوج يفعل احسن:99:


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مايو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> حبيبتي يا روز انا من امتى قلت ان المحبة كل حاجة؟؟؟ ليس كل شيء لكنها جزء اساسي لا يستقيم الزواج من دونه.. كيف سيحتمل اثنين بعضهما من غير محبة كيف سيصبران ويكافحان الحياة من غير محبة؟؟ هل يمكن لاثنين لا محبة بينهما ان يكونا صورة مصغرة للعلاقة بين المسيح والكنيسة التي اصلا قامت على المحبة؟؟؟
> انا كل ما اره ان  التفريق بين اثنين بسبب الدين امر غير مقبول..
> 
> محبتي لكي ايضا عزيزتي:Love_Letter_Open:



صحيح , وانا قولتلك ان الحب لازم يكون موجود وضرورى , بس فيه حاجات تانية مهمه جدا 
وعايزة اقولك ان فيه مسيحيين متجوزين من مسيحيين وعايشين حياة جحيم ولا كنيسة مصغرة ولا هو بيت اصلا , انما انا مش بتكلم عن الحالات والاوضاع الخاصة بتاعت كل اسرة 
انما انا لما اتكلمت شرحت فكر الله كما هو من الكتاب المقدس 
طبعا ده لا افرضه على احد ولا على اى مسيحى , لان الله نفسه لا يفرض شئ على احد حتى المولود مسيحى 
المؤمن المسيحى اللى  عايز يتجوز من شخص غير مسيحى , طبعا ديه حرية شخصية انما مينفعش يجى يقول ساعتها ان ده موافق للكتاب المقدس وموافق لفكر الرب عن الزواج 
هى ديه بس النقطة اللى حبيت اوضحها من الاول 
فيه فرق بين الحرية الشخصية فى الاختيار , وبين فكر الرب الاصلى الموضح فى الكتاب المقدس . 
محبتى تانى :Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 مايو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> انا كل ما اره ان  التفريق بين اثنين بسبب الدين امر غير مقبول..
> 
> :Love_Letter_Open:



*عندك حق جدًا .. التفريق الخارجى بين اثنين بسبب الدين غير مقبول .. لكن اما يكون الفرقة دى نابعة من الشخص نفسه الموضوع يختلف .. انا مش من حقى لو واحدة قريبتى قالتلى هتجوز مسلم انى اكفرها او اقولها انتى متعرفيش المسيح .. بس انا انصحها و اقولها الحياة هيبقى شكلها ايه .. اوضحلها موقفها القانونى و نظرة المجتمع و افكر معاها بصوت عالى فى مستقبل اطفالها .. احتفالاتها فى اعيادها و اعياده .. اصوامها و اصوامه .. طب لو حصل خلاف بين اتباع دينها و اتباع دينه .. لو المسلمين فى يوم ظلمو المسيحيين و حرقولهم كنيسة .. هيبقى فيه حساسية بينهم ؟؟ .. طب لو امريكا ضربت اى دولة مسلمة و عندنا المفهوم الخاطئ ان امريكا مسيحيييييين :11azy: .. هيبقى فيه حساسية ؟؟ .. على فكرة انتى مش متخيلة صعوبة الحاجات دى دلوقتى .. لسة شوية عليكى على ما تتعاملى مع ناس و تشوفى مشاكل الحياة الزوجية و هما بيتلككو لبعض على اى حاجة بالرغم انهم كانو بيعشقو بعض مش حب بس .. 

للاسف فيه مثل شعبى مصرى " مراية الحب عامية " .. مثل صح جدًا .. فى ذروة الحب و الاعجاب الشديد بشخص معين بننسى او بنتناسى حاجات كتير فى سبيل الحب دة .. بس بعد فترة من عشرته بيبدأ الانبهار الاولي دة يزول و نشوف الحقيقة .. و فى الغالب بتبقى صادمة .. 

فالموضوع مش له جانب دينى وبس .. تؤ .. دى جوانب نفسية و دينية و مجتمعية و ثقافية و قانونية .. لازم نفكر فيهم كلهم بمنطقية و حزم و نتحاشى تحكم العاطفة و لو لفترة صغيرة و ناخد القرار الصح فى وجهة نظرنا .. و فى الاخر للاسف هنضطر نتحمل العواقب *


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2013)

*الزوج فى الإسلام إعلام وإشهار لحفظ الأنسال
الزواج فى المسيحية سر مقدس يتم فيه حلول الروح القدس على العروسان

إذن زاج المسيحى أو المسيحية من أى ديانه أخرى هو زنا .....*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (14 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> إذن زاج المسيحى أو المسيحية من أى ديانه أخرى هو زنا .....*



برافو عليك 
صدقنى انا من اول الحوار عاوز اقول هذا الجملة ومش قادر اقولها


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مايو 2013)

*لو متنصرة ممكن لانها هتكون مجبوره في الاغلب الاعم هنا في الوطن العربي الي بيحط الدين في البطاقة*

*اما لو مسيحيه اب و ام يا ريت يا ريت تفكر مرة و اتنين قبل الاقدام علي الخطوة دي خاصتا انهم هيحاربوا من كلا المجتمعين المجتمع الاسلامي ممثلا في اهل الزوج و مجتمع اهل الزوجه المسيحي و مجتمع اهل الزوجه المسيحي هو الي هيتعب و يشيل اكتر لانهم اقليه في البلد للاسف*

*الدين بيفرق بين اي اتنين بيحبوا بعض للاسف و ياما فرق قلوب عن بعضيها بس احب اسئل اي مسيحيه هتتجوز مسلم انتي هتكوني سعيده معاه خاصه لو لمح لك انك كافرة و بدا يشكك فيكي و في دينك و معتقداك*

*اظن انك لن تكوني سعيده خاصه في مجتمع متعصب زي دا*

*زمان كان فيه حالات ناجحه لزواج المسلم بالمسيحيه و اليهوديه زمان زي يحي الفخراني و الدكتوره لميس جابر و الفنان محمود المليجي بالفنانه علويه جميل و دي مجرد امثله دا غير طابور الاجانب اليونانيات و الفرنسيات و الانجليزيات الي اتجوزوهم المصريين في الفتره دي من عمر مصر و حتي الروسيات الي بيتجوزوا مصريين فمش هحكم ان كل الزواجات المختلطه فاشله و حصل ارتباك عائلي في الاعياد و خلافه لان الشئ دا بيكون بالاتفاق*

*بس اسمحولي اسئل الزيجات المختلطه كانت ناجحه امتي؟ ايام زمان ايام ما كان التعصب اقل حده و اثره محدود علي المجتمع المصري و كان المسلم الي بيتجوز مسيحيه كان بيحبها بجد و مكنش زي دلوقتي*

*انما دلوقتي خطف و اسلمه و معايرة من اهل الزوج المسلم للمرأه المسيحيه و اهلها (الكفار) في نظره رغم ان دينه اقر بزواجه منها ! تناقض بقي هقول ايه....*

*فكل واحد و ظروفه و تفكيره و حالته بس ما اظنش انه مسيحيه متربيه في الكنيسه و تقاليدها تتمني شاب غير متحد معها في الحياة المسيحيه الحقة لكي ينشأ بيت مسيحي صغير و المسلم نفس الشئ بيت اسلامي صغير خلينا نتكلم بواقعيه*

*و لكن الحب الحقيقي الي مبقاش موجود نظرا لتحجر المشاعر يجعلني اتسأل عن عمر و مدي نجاح هذه الزيجه الان في بلدنا نحن بالذات لانه في الخارج النجاح مضمون علي الاقل نجاح علي مستوي تقبل المجتمع مش علي مستوي الزوجين الشخصي يعني....و ايضا تزايد التعصب من الجانبين يجعلني اخاف الحكم المبكر بالفشل الذريع الذي قد يتسبب بالخسارة للطرفين *

*انا اتكلم من منظور اجتماعي عاطفي ليبرالي نظرا لان الرأي الديني بهذا الشأن مختلف بين طوائف تستشهد بمقوله الرجل غير المؤمن مقدس في المرأه المؤمنه و العكس و تعمل بالقول و المنطوق الحرفي الصريح للايه و تستشهد بقصه القديسه مينكا المسيحيه التي تزوجت وثنيا و لربما بعض اهلها كانوا من معتنقي المسيحيه و لكنهم اثروا الماده و المصلحه و مثل مونيكا الكثيرات من المسيحيات ممن تزوجن بوثنيين فهي جزء من كل و من واقع كان سائدا فمع انتشار المسيحيه لم يثني هذا الاهل و لم يتوانوا عن تزويج ابنهم او ابنتهم المؤمنه لوثني ان اعجبهم و كان هذا الشئ مثبت تاريخيا مش من عندياتي علي فكره و هناك طوائف اخري تستشهد باية تقول اي شركة للنور مع الظلمه و تستشهد بهذا كدليل علي منع الاختلاط الزوجي بين غير المؤمن و المؤمن و كل يؤمن بما رسخ في وجدانه الفلكلوري و التراثي لذا صعب ابداء راي ديني قاطع في المسئله دي ...بعض الكاثوليك يقبلون الزواج مع غير المؤمن شريطه تعميد الطفل و تنشئته كاثوليكيا استشهادا بقصه القديسه مونيكا فالمهم هنا هو الطفل و ان ضمنت تربيته مسيحيا ليس هناك علة للتحريم حين اذن و هذا صعب في مجتمعنا فالطفل سينشا حسب دين الاب قانونا و عرفا و دستورا و البعض الاخر من الطوائف يرفضه رفضا باتا لانه قد يؤدي الي كفر الزوجه المسيحيه و خروجها عن المله و الايمان المسيحي بشركتها لغير مؤمن و ان هي و غير المؤمن لا يجوز لهما الاجتماع تحت نير واحد كما ورد في احد النصوص....الراي يختلف من طائفه لطائفه و لكل مشربه و هواه و تراثه الخاص لا يحيد عنه* *بل ان بعض الطوائف المسيحيه قد تحرم علي اتباعها الزواج من مسيحي اخر لمجرد اختلاف ملته و نحلته فقط! رغم انه يعترف بالمسيح و يتعبد له و يقرأ الكتاب المقدس صباحا و مساءا*

*نصيحه اجتماعيه...في الغرب تحت نير قوانينه انت حر نفسك و في الشرق و تحت نير قوانينه انت تحت نير و في اسر المجتمع و تحت امرته*

*و يا بنتي اهلك هيتعذبوا كتير من بعدك لو فيه عقبات في الطريق و مش بعيد ان تتدخل الدوله في اخر الامر فتزيد بهدلتك انتي و اهلك*

*اسفه رغيت كتير*

*يالا سلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مايو 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> سؤال اخر
> هل يسمح الاسلام بزواج المسلمة من مسيحى ؟؟؟



صمت الاسلام و ما اعطانا جوابا شافيا من حديث او نص قرأني حول هذا الامر مما يجعلني اتسأل اين الكمال في التشريع اذن؟؟؟ و قد اجتهد في هذا الامر السيد حسن الترابي فملا لاقي الا التهديد و الذل و الهوان و اي مسلم يحاول ان ينبش التاريخ بحثا عن جوابا شافيا للامر ما وجد و لن يجد الا اية تحرم زواج المسلمين بالمشركين و اية اخري  تقول ولا تمسكوا بعصم الكوافر...اما اهل الكتاب لم يتكلم عن الزواج منهم الا بالمرأه و صمت عن الرجل صمتا باتا يثير تساؤلي و يجعلني اقول لما لم تحسم المسئله بطريقه جامعه مانعه شافيه وافيه تغلق اي باب للاجتهاد؟

اتمني اجابه مسلم متبحر و اغلب الظن لن يقول تبريرات مقنعه لي

فالتحريم منبعه العرف الذكوري لا تحريم نصي و قد ذهب الي هذا البعض

و شكرا لكم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مايو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> ارفض طبعا لان الجواز هيكون مدنى او اسلامى
> يعنى مش هيكون بمباركة ربنا
> ولا هيكون سر مقدس



و ماذا لو قبلت الكنيسه ان تكلل للطرف المؤمن و الغير مؤمن كما فعل البعض؟ لست اسئل عن انحياز او انتصارا لموقف شخصي و لكنه الفضول يدفعني

و شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مايو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> ى حد ما..
> 
> عموما الموضوع بالنسبة لي ليس مهما كثيرا.. لاني احب حياة البتولية.. من يتزوج يفعل حسنا ومن لم يتزوج يفعل احسن:99:




هل فكرتي بالرهبنة اختي الغاليه ام انك تسيرين في طريقها؟كلميني اكتر لو مفهاش تطفل عليكي:love45:

تحياتي


----------



## grges monir (14 مايو 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> و ماذا لو قبلت الكنيسه ان تكلل للطرف المؤمن و الغير مؤمن كما فعل البعض؟ لست اسئل عن انحياز او انتصارا لموقف شخصي و لكنه الفضول يدفعني
> 
> و شكرا


يعنى اية االكنيسة قبلت تكلل للطرف المؤمن والغير المؤمن جوسبل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طبعا دة مستحيل الا فى حالة  واحدة ان يكون الطرف الغيرمؤمن اعتنق المسيحية ونال كذلك سر المعمودية


----------



## aymonded (14 مايو 2013)

سلام لك أخي الحبيب
أن كان المسيحي في الشرق الأوسط ومصر على وجه الخصوص يرفض الغالبية العُظمى أن أخته أو أخيه يتزوج من طائفة تانية ويعتبره خروج عن الإيمان المستقيم وأحياناً يعتبره زنى وبتبقى مشاكل ضخمة ليس لها حد، وأعرف البعض من يتركون أبنائهم وكأنهم كفروا ولا يدخلوا لهم بيت ويمنعوهم من دخول بيتهم ولا حتى السؤال عليهم، وبيتمنعوا من التناول، يبقى هانتكلم عن زواج مسحية من مسلم أو العكس..

وأن كان حال مُعظم مسيحي اليوم في مصر هو المشاكل الزوجية والخروج عن مبدأ الكتاب المقدس في الوحدة بين الاثنين وكل واحد عايز يطلق الآخر ويتزوج مرة أخرى ضد الإنجيل وعمل الله وقصده، ومشاكل ليس لها حل والمحاكم مليانه بقواضي أكثر من عدد شعر الراس، وحتى الذي لم يفكر في الطلاق حياته في مشاكل مستمرة ولا يوجد لها حلول قاطعة، ولا مجال للحوار ولا النقاش ولا القدرة على من يُصالح، ومعظم الناس اليوم في خصومة مع بعضها البعض والمحبة بقت شعار، وصد الآخر على كل وجه بقى هو السائد، وعدم فهم الآخر بهدوء والتعدي عليه على كل شكل ولون، وحتى في أي نقاش تجد البعض والغالبية يردوا بصورة حماسية بتهكم على الآخر وبدون تروي وفهم سؤاله ومعناه وبهدوء المحبة واحترام شخصه وفكره يبدأ الرد والنقاش، فكم يكون هذا الموضوع الذي لن يكون سوى محل صراع لم ولن ينتهي قط....

أنا طبعاً لا اقصد شيء ولا بحاول أن أضع رأي في الموضوع، ولكني أضع صورة المجتمع اليوم من جهة التعصب وعدم قبول الآخر على أبسط المستويات، ولا أتكلم من جهة ما هو الصحيح ولا ما هو الأصح، ولا ما هو حسب الإنجيل ولا ما هو الضد، أنا حبيت فقط أضع أمام عينيك صورة المجتمع الذي توغل فيه التعصب حتى بين الأخ واخيه في البيت الواحد، لا من أجل هذا الأمر بل من أجل أمور أخرى كثيرة لا علاقة لها بالزواج من دين آخرن بل ممكن من فكر مختلف عن الآخر أو حتى بسبب حبه واحده من طائفة أخرى مسيحية !!!​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (14 مايو 2013)

thebreak-up قال:


> *لو لك او لكي أخت أو بنت وجاءت واعلمتك برغبتها الزواج من مسلم، هل تقبل بذلك؟*



*في مجتمعنا سأرفض رفضا قاطعا لعدّة أسباب:
1- الغالب أن الزوج سيفرض عليها الإسلام بشكل أو بآخر، وإن لم يفرضه هو ستفرضه عائلته والمجتمع المُحيط.
2- لن يتم تعميد الأولاد، أو إتاحة تعريفهم بالمسيحية تعريفا كافيا والإختيار لاحقا بين الدينين.
3- بعض المسلمين في مجتمعنا يأخذون الموضوع كإهانة أو "تعليم" على المسيحيين، وهو بالفعل كذلك، لأنهم يأخذون منّا ولا يسمحون بالأخذ منهم، أما لو كان الموضوع يسري على الطرفين لكان فيه حديث آخر.
4- حتى لو بقيت مسيحية، ستُحرَم من الميراث بعد وفاة زوجها حسب شريعتهم وعند وفاتها لن تُدفن في مقابرهم لأنها "كافرة".
5- الزواج سيكون تحت غطاء ديني (الشريعة الإسلامية) وليس زواج مدني، وبالتالي ستسري عليها شروط الطلاق وتعدد الزوجات، تخيّل لو طلّقها، من سيقبلها، لا المسيحيين ولا المسلمين، ستُصبح "لعنة" في المُجتمع.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مايو 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> و ماذا لو قبلت الكنيسه ان تكلل للطرف المؤمن و الغير مؤمن كما فعل البعض؟ لست اسئل عن انحياز او انتصارا لموقف شخصي و لكنه الفضول يدفعني
> 
> و شكرا



*لن تكلل الكنيسة لشخص غير مسيحى ..... ولا أعرف كيف تتصرف الكنيسة الكاثوليكة فى هذا الأمر*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مايو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى اية االكنيسة قبلت تكلل للطرف المؤمن والغير المؤمن جوسبل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> طبعا دة مستحيل الا فى حالة  واحدة ان يكون الطرف الغيرمؤمن اعتنق المسيحية ونال كذلك سر المعمودية



لم اتكلم عن كنيستكم الارثوذوكسيه المباركة تكلم عن الغرب بشكل عام


----------



## grges monir (14 مايو 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> لم اتكلم عن كنيستكم الارثوذوكسيه المباركة تكلم عن الغرب بشكل عام


الكنيسة بشكل عام فى الغرب او الشرق سواء ارثوذكسية او غيرها لا يمكن ا تقبل هذا الامر
اما ما يحدث فى الغرب من زواج مدنى فهذا شىء اخر جوسبل


----------



## thebreak-up (14 مايو 2013)

*الكنيسة الكاثوليكية توافق على زواج الغير مؤمن من المسيحية لكن بشروط صعبة للغاية شبه مستحيل تحققها في دولنا العربية. لأن الكنيسة تشترط ان تعامل الزوجة المسيحية معاملة عادلة وان تكون الزوجة الوحيدة للرجل. التأكد من عمق ومصداقية إيمان المسيحية قبل إقدامها على الزواج حتى لا تقع فريسة الضغوط التي قد تفرض عليها الارتداد عن دينها. أيضا يجب تعميد الاطفال في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ولذلك اعتبر تحقق هذه الشروط في الدول العربية والاسلامية شبه مستحيل.

 عندي سؤال شاغل بالي، في وطننا العربي عدد من المسيحيات متزوجات من مسلمين، فهل هن محرومات من التناول ؟ هل يعتبرن مسيحيات في نظر الكنيسة ؟ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مايو 2013)

thebreak-up قال:


> *الكنيسة الكاثوليكية توافق على زواج الغير مؤمن من المسيحية لكن بشروط صعبة للغاية شبه مستحيل تحققها في دولنا العربية. لأن الكنيسة تشترط ان تعامل الزوجة المسيحية معاملة عادلة وان تكون الزوجة الوحيدة للرجل. التأكد من عمق ومصداقية إيمان المسيحية قبل إقدامها على الزواج حتى لا تقع فريسة الضغوط التي قد تفرض عليها الارتداد عن دينها. أيضا يجب تعميد الاطفال في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ولذلك اعتبر تحقق هذه الشروط في الدول العربية والاسلامية شبه مستحيل.
> 
> عندي سؤال شاغل بالي، في وطننا العربي عدد من المسيحيات متزوجات من مسلمين، فهل هن محرومات من التناول ؟ هل يعتبرن مسيحيات في نظر الكنيسة ؟ *



*سؤال: هل يتم عمل إكليل عند زواج المسيحية الكاثوليكية بمسلم ..؟؟
أجابة سؤالك: محرومات من التناول لأنهم يعشن فى الخطية ....*


----------



## Veronicaa (14 مايو 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> هل فكرتي بالرهبنة اختي الغاليه ام انك تسيرين في طريقها؟كلميني اكتر لو مفهاش تطفل عليكي:love45:
> 
> تحياتي


اعتذر حبيبتي منتبهتش لمشاركتك حتى الان..

 مفيش تطفل ولا شي.. اجل افكر في الرهبنة واتمنى ان اصير راهبة يوما.. اولا علي السفر لان البلد الذي فيه انا الان مفيهوش كنائس بل كل المواطنين يعتبرون مسلمين في عرف الدولة.. ميما يجعل الرهبنة حلم يمكن تحقيقه ويمكن لا.


----------



## حنان نونا (29 مايو 2013)

انا عمري ما هقبل اني اتجوز راجل مسلم حتى و لو بحبه و ده اللي انا وقعت فيه حبيت شاب اتعرفت عليه في الكنيسه كان حاضر اكليل اختي كنت بشوفه كتير في الكنيسه اصلا مش عارفه لحد دلوقتي هو كان بيجي ليه هو مسلم ليه يجي الكنيسه و يصلي معانا من غير مايكون معزوم على اكليل مثلا المهم انا فضلت اعرفه اكتر من سنه و انا فاكره انه مسيحي و عرفت انه مسلم بالصدفه كنت يوميها في الكنيسه و هو كلمني و قال لي ان فرح اخوه بعد اسبوع و انه جايب لي كارت دعوه عالفرح و انه عازمني المهم قولت له اوك جه و جاب لي الكارت و بفتحه بقى عشان اقراه لقيت اسامي مسلمين دا غير ان مكتوب في الاول ايه قرآنيه كده فقولت له هو ايه ده فين الكارت قال لي امال ايه اللي في ايديك ده قولت له انت اكيد بتهزر قال لي ليه في ايه قولت له هو انت مسلم قال لي اه قولت له و انت ماقولتليش ليه قال لي ما انتي ماسألتنيش قولت له خلاص علاقتنا مش هينفع تستمر و اعذرني انا مش قابله عزمتك عالفرح ده و انا مش هأجي و ارجوك ماتحاولش تكلمني تاني سألني عن السبب قولت له ان انا كنت فاكره انه مسيحي زيي و قعد يوميها يقنع فيا انه عادي اننا نتجوز و انا مسيحيه و هو مسلم بس رفضت برضه و قولت له ان انا بجد حبيته و اني مش هنساه ابدا بس همري ما هرضى في يوم اني اتجوز واحد مسلم و لو حتى كنت بحبه المشكله اني بجد حبيته لا قادره انساه و لا قادره اسامحه لانه خدعني و ماقاليش الحقيقه .... و تعبت قوووووي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مايو 2013)

حنان نونا قال:


> انا عمري ما هقبل اني اتجوز راجل مسلم حتى و لو بحبه و ده اللي انا وقعت فيه حبيت شاب اتعرفت عليه في الكنيسه كان حاضر اكليل اختي كنت بشوفه كتير في الكنيسه اصلا مش عارفه لحد دلوقتي هو كان بيجي ليه هو مسلم ليه *يجي الكنيسه و يصلي معانا* من غير مايكون معزوم على اكليل مثلا المهم انا فضلت اعرفه اكتر من سنه و انا فاكره انه مسيحي و عرفت انه مسلم بالصدفه كنت يوميها في الكنيسه و هو كلمني و قال لي ان فرح اخوه بعد اسبوع و انه جايب لي كارت دعوه عالفرح و انه عازمني المهم قولت له اوك جه و جاب لي الكارت و بفتحه بقى عشان اقراه لقيت اسامي مسلمين دا غير ان مكتوب في الاول ايه قرآنيه كده فقولت له هو ايه ده فين الكارت قال لي امال ايه اللي في ايديك ده قولت له انت اكيد بتهزر قال لي ليه في ايه قولت له هو انت مسلم قال لي اه قولت له و انت ماقولتليش ليه قال لي ما انتي ماسألتنيش قولت له خلاص علاقتنا مش هينفع تستمر و اعذرني انا مش قابله عزمتك عالفرح ده و انا مش هأجي و ارجوك ماتحاولش تكلمني تاني سألني عن السبب قولت له ان انا كنت فاكره انه مسيحي زيي و قعد يوميها يقنع فيا انه عادي اننا نتجوز و انا مسيحيه و هو مسلم بس رفضت برضه و قولت له ان انا بجد حبيته و اني مش هنساه ابدا بس همري ما هرضى في يوم اني اتجوز واحد مسلم و لو حتى كنت بحبه المشكله اني بجد حبيته لا قادره انساه و لا قادره اسامحه لانه خدعني و ماقاليش الحقيقه .... و تعبت قوووووي


*
مش فاهمة الحتة ديه معلش

إزاى مسلم و بيروح الكنيسة يصلى معانا ؟

و اللى تعرفيه لأكتر من سنة دا ____ ما عرفتيش إنه مسلم  ؟ ما أخدتيهوش مرة يتناول ؟؟؟؟

ما سألتيهوش مين أب إعترافك ؟؟؟؟

سنة كاملة من غير ما تعرفى حاجة عن علاقته بربنا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟:new2:



*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سؤال: هل يتم عمل إكليل عند زواج المسيحية الكاثوليكية بمسلم ..؟؟
> أجابة سؤالك: محرومات من التناول لأنهم يعشن فى الخطية ....*



*أعتقد الكاثوليك ما عندهمش مشاكل من الناحية ديه​*


----------



## حنان نونا (29 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> مش فاهمة الحتة ديه معلش
> 
> إزاى مسلم و بيروح الكنيسة يصلى معانا ؟
> ...



انا قلقانه على اخويا جدا ....


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مايو 2013)

حنان نونا قال:


> *انا لقيته بيصلي و انسان كويس و طيب حقيقي فمااهتميتش اسئله في حاجه خالص و الاغرب ان عمري ماشكيت فيه لحظه و لما عرفت ساعتها اتصدمت صدمه كبيره قوي بس كويس اني عرفت قبل مايروح يكلم حد من اهلى كانوا قطعوه و كانت هتحصل مشكله كبيره احنا في غنا عنها و انا كنت هرفض اصلا اني اتجوزه لانه مسلملو كان مسيحي زيي ماكانش بقى في اي مشكله يلا مكتوب و لازم يحصل بقى هعمل ايه .... بس دن يخليني اخد بالي بعد كده و اي حاجه تخطر في بالي لازما اسأل فيها و ما اعملش زي المره دي و لازما اعرف كل شئ انا لما حكيت لاخويا عليه قال عليا هبله و قال لي ازاي فهميني و قال لي هو انتي عبيطه مش تسأليه كده و تعرفي عنه كل حاجه و الا انتي هبله يعني
> قولت له اللي حصل بقى قال لي بس بعح كده خدي بالك و ماتبقيش عبيطه و اللي تعرفيه لازما تسأليه في كل حاجه و ماينفعش تسكتي كده حتى و لو معلومه تافهه لازما تعرفيها و لما تتعرفي بحد جديد عرفيني بيه و انا اعرف لك عنه كل حاجه و لو مسلم زي ده هكشفهولك بسهوله بس انتي خدي بالك و انى مش عاوزك تدي لحد الثقه كده من اول مره لحد ما تعرفي عنه كل شئ بس انا سايباه من شهر و رغم انه لسه بيجي الكنيسه بس مابقيتش اكلمه و اخويا بقى امبارح قال لي روحي قولي لابونا عشان يشوف حكايته ايه الالراجل ده لان اللي زي ده وجوده خطر في وسطنا و انا رفضت و هو بقى مصمم يروح يقول له انا مش خايفه غير على اخويا و خايفه انه يأذيه مثلاو نصحته انه يقفل عالموضوع قال لي لاء لازم نعرف ايه حكايته بالظبط و بيجي الكنيسه ليه قولت له انت حر بقى انت اللي غاوي مشاكل فقال لي اصله زي ما وقعك ممكن يوقع غيرك و غيرك و يستلمنا بقى و ممكن واحده توافق انا مش هسكت و هروح اقول و اشتكي و انتي هتيجي معايا عشان انتي اللي تعرفيه قولت له لاء انا هديك صورته و انت حر انا مش هشترك معاك في الموضوع ده و فعلا اديته الصوره و هو بقى مصمم يروح يشتكي انا نصحته و هو حر بقى هعمل له ايه ....
> انا قلقانه على اخويا جدا ....*


*
معلش 

مش عارفة أستوعب و لا كلمة من اللى قولتيهم

ممكن تقولى لى كنتى بتقابليه فين ؟؟؟ و متى ؟؟ 

و كان فيه إتفاقات بينكم و لا لأ ؟

يعنى كان فيه تليفونات ؟؟؟

كان فيه غراميات فى التليفون ؟؟؟*


----------



## Critic (29 مايو 2013)

ناهيك عن الشق العقيدى ...دعنا نتحدث عن الشق الاخلاقى
لما المسلم يقبل ان مسلمة تتجوز مسيحى ابقى تعالى نتناقش فى الموضوع ده
اللى متقبلوش على نفسك متقبلوش على غيرك
قضية عنصرية ومثيرة للإشمئزاز.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 مايو 2013)

Critic قال:


> ناهيك عن الشق العقيدى ...دعنا نتحدث عن الشق الاخلاقى
> لما المسلم يقبل ان مسلمة تتجوز مسيحى ابقى تعالى نتناقش فى الموضوع ده
> اللى متقبلوش على نفسك متقبلوش على غيرك
> قضية عنصرية ومثيرة للإشمئزاز.


*مش انا اتكلمت في مشاركتي عن الشق الاجتماعي بالتفصيل الممل ؟ اهو ...انا موافقه علي مشاركتك و معاك في الراي و انا تسائلت هل ستكون اي بنت مسيحيه سعيده بعد هذا الزواج خاصه لو انجبت؟ اشك....*



*للعلم بقي انه فيه قنبله موقوته اجتماعيا اسمها الزواج من الملحد*

*يعني ملحد مسيحي او ملحد مسلم يتظاهر بانه رجع لدينه عشان يتجوز و بس و بعد الجواز كل شئ ينكشفن و يبانن هههههههه  *

*يعني بالله عليكم احب اسئلكم يعني لو ملحد مسلم تظاهر و اتجوز مسلمه و اكتشفت بعدين هل دا صح؟ صحيح انها هتحس ان جوازها باطل و هتطلق او هتسكت و تنفصل عنه في صمت ...*

*في رايي هذا يعادل زواج مسلمه من مسيحي او العكس والله و اشد خطرا كمان لان علي الاقل المسلم و المسيحي احنا عارفينهم و عارفين مع من نتعامل*

*نفس الكلام للبهائيين الي نازلين جواز في المسلمين لانه عددهم قليل و نتيجه لغلق مجامعهم و محافلهم العلنيه... انا قريت حادثه من سنين ان بنت مسلمه اتجوزت و ابوها كان موافق و عادي و زواج تقليدي و في يوم زارهم الاب و اكتشف ان في بيته صور حسين المازندراني(البهاء) و ان حفيدهم بيردد يا بهاء الابهي كل شويه هههههههه و عمل حريقه و حاول ياخد حفيده و يطلق بنته و اذ بيه يجدها سعيده بالبهائيه( ارحم من الاسلام شويه علي فكره) يعني يوجد في المجتمع زواج مختلط سري مقنع بالاسلام او بالمسيحيه و في الاخر الحريقه ما تقومش الا لجواز المسلمين و المسيحيين علنيا من بعض و سلمولي بقي علي التروماي يا اساتذه ...*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مايو 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *مش انا اتكلمت في مشاركتي عن الشق الاجتماعي بالتفصيل الممل ؟ اهو ...انا موافقه علي مشاركتك و معاك في الراي و انا تسائلت هل ستكون اي بنت مسيحيه سعيده بعد هذا الزواج خاصه لو انجبت؟ اشك....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*أنه أنهيار كامل للمجتمع بسبب الغباء الإسلامى الذى يتخيل أنه ممكن فرض إيمان بقوة السيف .......*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (30 مايو 2013)

> أنه أنهيار كامل للمجتمع بسبب الغباء الإسلامى الذى يتخيل أنه ممكن فرض إيمان بقوة السيف



شو دخل الاسلام؟ في وحده تزوجت واحد ما تحرت عنه؟ ايش يسوي لها مثلا؟ تبغي تقول ان الاسلام يحرم زواجها من غير مسلم؟ ماشي.. لكن انت كمان عندك نفس شيئ .. هل هذا يعني ان تفرض دينك بالقوه؟
 وبعدين سبحانك ربي وش ذا المجتمع اللي بينهار ده على اساس ان كل بنات وشباب المجتمع يتزوجون من بعض من غير تحري على شاكلة اعرفه من سنين وماعرفش عن ايش يعبد!


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مايو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شو دخل الاسلام؟ في وحده تزوجت واحد ما تحرت عنه؟ ايش يسوي لها مثلا؟ تبغي تقول ان الاسلام يحرم زواجها من غير مسلم؟ ماشي.. لكن انت كمان عندك نفس شيئ .. هل هذا يعني ان تفرض دينك بالقوه؟
> وبعدين سبحانك ربي وش ذا المجتمع اللي بينهار ده على اساس ان كل بنات وشباب المجتمع يتزوجون من بعض من غير تحري على شاكلة اعرفه من سنين وماعرفش عن ايش يعبد!



*كافة المتنصرين غير مسموح لهم, إسلاميا, بتغيير عقيدتهم, بسبب حكم الردة, لذا يظلوا مسلمين طبقا لأوراقهم الرسمية, بينما هم مسيحيين الإيمان .... لذا هناك مشاكل فى مواصلة حياتهم باسلوب طبيعى ..... بينما فى المسيحية كل إنسان حر فى اختيار ما يؤمن به.....  *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (30 مايو 2013)

تعليقي كان على كلام جوسبل وكلامك ان الواحد يتزوج عن شخص مايعرف عنه شئ ثم ينهار المجتمع السؤال مو  مسموح له يغير او ما يغير لكن اشلون الواحد يتزوج شخص مايعرف عنه شئ؟ ذي ماتحصل الا ذا كان الشخص الاخر مخادع من درجه اولى.. الشئ الاخر مافي حدود تنطبق في مصر ما سمعنا عنها 


> بينما فى المسيحية كل إنسان حر فى اختيار ما يؤمن به.....


اي صح بدليل ان الكاثولوكيه يجوز زواجها بغير دينها
على شرط عيالها يعتنقون دينها... وان باقي  الملل ماتبيح الجواز من غير دينكم.. 
وكمان اعرف ان ديني مايسمح ومايسمح وماعندي مشكله اقولها 
 مستغربه من عدم اعتراف ان دينك مايسمح مع انك تقول ان مايسمح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 مايو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> تعليقي كان على كلام جوسبل وكلامك ان الواحد يتزوج عن شخص مايعرف عنه شئ ثم ينهار المجتمع السؤال مو  مسموح له يغير او ما يغير لكن اشلون الواحد يتزوج شخص مايعرف عنه شئ؟ ذي ماتحصل الا ذا كان الشخص الاخر مخادع من درجه اولى.. الشئ الاخر مافي حدود تنطبق في مصر ما سمعنا عنها
> 
> اي صح بدليل ان الكاثولوكيه يجوز زواجها بغير دينها
> على شرط عيالها يعتنقون دينها... وان باقي  الملل ماتبيح الجواز من غير دينكم..
> ...



كنت بتكلم انه الدوله في مصر متعنته في مسئله الحريه الدينيه حتي مع انواع اخري من المسلمين مثل الشيعه و هذا يؤدي للي انا اتكلمت عليه خاصه حكايه البهائيين الي مهما اتحريتي عنهم بيعرفوا يخبوا دينهم عن الي عايزين يخبوه عنه كويس اوي...لو الدوله كانت تسمح بتغيير البطاقه او علي الاقل تعترف بالاخرين ما كان ليحدث هذا

وضحت يا ستي؟


----------



## kakashi (31 مايو 2013)

انا ارى الاتى

لا يسمح للمسلم الزواج بمسيحية الا اذا اصبح مسيحى مثلها

وكذلك العكس

لكن

اين هو ايمانك

اذا كان الايمان طريقك

اذا كان الحب طريقك

فان عطاء الحب والايمان  سيجعلك لا تتزوج من هذا او ذالك والعكس

فان كان الحب شهوة فقط  فاعلم انة من حروب الشيطان

وان لم يكن شهوة  فمن الحب ان تتمسك بما انت علية 

كذلك الايمان سيمنعك من ارتكاب مالا نعرف نهايتة


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مايو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> تعليقي كان على كلام جوسبل وكلامك ان الواحد يتزوج عن شخص مايعرف عنه شئ ثم ينهار المجتمع السؤال مو  مسموح له يغير او ما يغير لكن اشلون الواحد يتزوج شخص مايعرف عنه شئ؟ ذي ماتحصل الا ذا كان الشخص الاخر مخادع من درجه اولى.. الشئ الاخر مافي حدود تنطبق في مصر ما سمعنا عنها
> 
> اي صح بدليل ان الكاثولوكيه يجوز زواجها بغير دينها
> على شرط عيالها يعتنقون دينها... وان باقي  الملل ماتبيح الجواز من غير دينكم..
> ...



*اراك تخلطين الأوراق .... عن عمد أم عن عدم تركيز, لست أدرى
نحن نتكلم عن الحرية الدينية فى الإسلام ...... فهمانة ...؟؟؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 يونيو 2013)

جوسبل انا ما اتكلم عن دولتكم تسمح او تعترف
وكمان حابه اقولك يا صوت انا ما ادري اذا مسموح او مومسموح
 لكن حرية الاديان مالها شغل كذا او كذا مش مسموح لكل اديان الزواج من الاخرى يعني لو البهائيه كان معترف فيها كان حيكون مسموح الزواج منهم؟ اكيد لا
 صحيح ممكن تحصل خدع او استغفال وان حصل وصار
عندها او عنده امرين.. يكملو او يتطلقو.. لان زواجهم باطل حسب شريعة كل واحد منهم.. مش حكاية دين بقدر ماهي خداع وشخص غشك في عقيدته.. انا بس تعليقي كان على انهيار المجتمع لمجرد ان مسلمه او مسيحيه تتزوج شخص غير عن دينها من غير علمها مفروض ذا وان حصل يكون استثناء في مجتمع يعرف بعضه البعض كويس لان الانسان مايتزوج شخص واحد اهو يتزوج شخص بقبيلته وتصير علاقات اجتماعيه وصلة ارحام جديده من المفروض يعرف يرتبط بمين هذا في مجتمعاتنا عشان كذا من رايي صعب تنهار


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يونيو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> جوسبل انا ما اتكلم عن دولتكم تسمح او تعترف
> وكمان حابه اقولك يا صوت انا ما ادري اذا مسموح او مومسموح
> لكن حرية الاديان مالها شغل كذا او كذا مش مسموح لكل اديان الزواج من الاخرى يعني لو البهائيه كان معترف فيها كان حيكون مسموح الزواج منهم؟ اكيد لا
> صحيح ممكن تحصل خدع او استغفال وان حصل وصار
> عندها او عنده امرين.. يكملو او يتطلقو.. لان زواجهم باطل حسب شريعة كل واحد منهم.. مش حكاية دين بقدر ماهي خداع وشخص غشك في عقيدته.. انا بس تعليقي كان على انهيار المجتمع لمجرد ان مسلمه او مسيحيه تتزوج شخص غير عن دينها من غير علمها مفروض ذا وان حصل يكون استثناء في مجتمع يعرف بعضه البعض كويس لان الانسان مايتزوج شخص واحد اهو يتزوج شخص بقبيلته وتصير علاقات اجتماعيه وصلة ارحام جديده من المفروض يعرف يرتبط بمين هذا في مجتمعاتنا عشان كذا من رايي صعب تنهار



*جبتى منين الكلام اللى بالأحمر دا يا هيفاء ؟ *


----------



## white.angel (4 يونيو 2013)

*عندى سؤال  برئ .. *
* المسيحيه والمسلم دول هيتجوزوا فين ؟؟*​


----------



## Marina coptic (4 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *عندى سؤال  برئ .. *
> * المسيحيه والمسلم دول هيتجوزوا فين ؟؟*​



*سؤالك تحديدا على المسيحيه و المسلم  ؟؟؟
فين يعنى ايه ؟؟؟ قصدك المكان و لا مين اللى هيجوزهم
هيتجوزوا على يد مأذون عادى جداااا*

*لكن لو العكس محدش هيجوزهم الا فى الخارج باه زواج مدنى *


----------



## white.angel (4 يونيو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *سؤالك تحديدا على المسيحيه و المسلم  ؟؟؟
> فين يعنى ايه ؟؟؟ قصدك المكان و لا مين اللى هيجوزهم
> هيتجوزوا على يد مأذون عادى جداااا*
> 
> *لكن لو العكس محدش هيجوزهم الا فى الخارج باه زواج مدنى *


*اصلا كدة كدة .. المسلم معندوش مشكله لان من حقه يتزوج مسيحيه ويهوديه كمان ..*

*بتكلم على البنوته المسيحيه ... هتتجوز فين ...* :t23:
*وطبعاً الاجابه على يد مأذون ... على حسب الشريعه الاسلاميه ... اللى هى مش شريعتها ... 
لان فى شريعتها الزواج دة سر مقدس بيتم فى اتحاد الزوجين فى الكنيسه ليكونوا جسد واحد ...*

*يعنى زنا... بس كدة *​


----------



## keko0o (4 يونيو 2013)

*اكيد لا طبعا 
اى بنت مسيحية بجد مستحيل تبيع المسيح *


----------



## Marina coptic (4 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *اصلا كدة كدة .. المسلم معندوش مشكله لان من حقه يتزوج مسيحيه ويهوديه كمان ..*
> 
> *بتكلم على البنوته المسيحيه ... هتتجوز فين ...* :t23:
> *وطبعاً الاجابه على يد مأذون ... على حسب الشريعه الاسلاميه ... اللى هى مش شريعتها ...
> ...




*ايوة طبعا بالتأكيد زنا 
انا مكنتش فاهمه انك بتتكلمى على النقطه دى*


----------

